
Defeating VPN location-spoofing by mapping network delays - twoshedsmcginty
https://thestack.com/cloud/2016/02/16/vpn-network-time-delay-abdelrahman-abdou-cpv/
======
yahliwharton
You should have linked the source instead of a very short summary. There are
plenty of interesting details in the PDF document:
[https://sce.carleton.ca/~abdou/CPV_TDSC.pdf](https://sce.carleton.ca/~abdou/CPV_TDSC.pdf)

------
Twenty44
At first I thought this technique sounded like it would work very well for
determining if, for example, a European user was using an American IP, but not
work well for bordering countries, simply because I assumed the error margin
would be fairly large. However, according to the source paper, the error
margin is only a few kilometres. Impressive.

